# Wolf Snap Designs - Hundreds of happy photography clients!



## DrDavid (Mar 20, 2011)

For the past three years, Wolf Snap Designs has done SmugMug sites for photographers. We currently have more positive feedback than ALL other SmugMug customizers combined! It's quite an accomplishment, and something we're quite proud of.

Recently, we've re-branded a bit and are focused on creating a distinctively different web-site creation experience. We combine our technical skills with our famous white-glove service to create amazing sites while maintaining a 1-on-1 relationship with our clients.

We're basically the inverse of the meat-market web development you've come to expect from the mass-market vendors. We're different; and we can prove it!

My degree is in Psychology, and my wife who helped create much of the user-experience of our websites has a Masters Degree in the field of Instructional Design (basically, a masters in user experience   ). We employ artists that are masters of their trade, top-tier programmers and more. When you work with Wolf Snap, 'Good' isn't good enough.

I've been involved in the computer/internet industry for over 15 years -- all of which has been as a business owner. Believe me when I tell you that running a business for over 15 years is NO small task. And, since I don't compete with my clients (I'm not a photographer), I will share ALL the knowledge I have to help you improve your business!

Check out our portfolio at http://www.WolfSnap.com/portfolio/ and you'll see our dedication to perfection. We've done websites for people like Robert Evans, Pepper Nix, Dane Sanders, Simon Cudby, and even for Ivy League Universities like Duke University, Harvard professor and book author Dr. Steven Pinker, and lots more.

Also, I'll be hanging around here, so, if you have any questions about web design, SmugMug, Wordpress or even SEO; ask! I'll answer. 

David


----------

